# Blackberry Sage



## Dragonkaz (Jul 25, 2011)

A fabulous smell ... and I'm happy with the colours.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful.  :wink:


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 25, 2011)

Pretty !


----------



## Bama (Jul 25, 2011)

Those colors are fantastic. Looks great.  What colors did you use to make that swirl?


----------



## KylieO (Jul 25, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Hazel (Jul 25, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I love how you did the swirls.


----------



## Kamela (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that one of your BB scents Kaz, looks almost like you have done two pours with the dark and light.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 26, 2011)

Bama said:
			
		

> Those colors are fantastic. Looks great.  What colors did you use to make that swirl?


 Bama the colors are - apple green pop mica, grape pop mica and black lustre mica.
Relle it's BB's Blackberry Sage ... and the smell is amazing!

I did an ITP swirl and kept some of each of the colours for the top.  I added the FO to the plain soap batter ... and that seems to have given a fourth shade ... plus the gentle mixes of the shade!


----------



## Bama (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have one jar of Mica but think I have been intimidated to use it. Do you add the color to oil before you add it to the soap batter? YOurs turned out so pretty.  Do micas bleed color on your skin?


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 26, 2011)

That's pretty!


----------



## morrainewoods (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## judymoody (Jul 26, 2011)

That is simply gorgeous.  I like the contrast between the bold top and the gentle hues of the bottom 2/3.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 26, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> That is simply gorgeous.  I like the contrast between the bold top and the gentle hues of the bottom 2/3.



I was just thinking the same thing. Fabulous.


----------



## ewenique (Jul 26, 2011)

Great color combo!  Bet it smells wonderful, too!


----------



## Woodi (Jul 27, 2011)

Very attractive - love the colors!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 27, 2011)

Bama said:
			
		

> Do you add the color to oil before you add it to the soap batter? YOurs turned out so pretty.  Do micas bleed color on your skin?


 Bama micas are my favourite way to add colour ... really great colours.

I have 'throw away' plastic cups and I put some mica in the bottom of them ... about 2 gm for swirls and top decorations.  Then I add some oil and give it a good mix.  A latte beater is great and so is a fork.  Then I add soap batter to the mix, usually before adding the EO/FO, and give a good mix with the fork.

I've not had any issues with micas bleeding.  I've had bleeding issues with oxides, but to be honest it doesn't bother me, as the colour washes away.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 27, 2011)

W.O.W. !!!! It's seeing soaps like these that make me want to start soaping...!


----------



## Bama (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that with me Kaz. I think I will try some of that mica I have on hand next week and I will make a pic and let you know how it turns out. I want to get some black mica so I can make some  black and yellow soap for my new bathroom. Black and white would be good too. So many possiblilties. Did I say I love making soap?


----------



## Bama (Jul 29, 2011)

Kaz, one more question.  Did you get the micas from TKB and did you use melt and pour or CP. I want to order some of those colors but if they morph in CP maybe not. I have never made Melt and pour. I still a newbie. I love the CP soaps so much


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 30, 2011)

I but CP safe micas from a supplier in Australia.  I prefer the pop micas, which I've read some overseas suppliers are no longer suppling.  Some people have written that they're now called rainbow mica.

I do only CP ... love them so much, I've not felt slightly tempted to try anything else ... and I've been soaping on and off for many years.


----------



## Bama (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks I will do my best to find out if they work in the CP. I really don't want to do anything else.


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the colors and the bars look so creamy....  I hope there is a soap swap soon...


----------



## Fullamoon (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful. I love the colors with each other. Before I started soaping I had never seen any fabulous soaps like this before. This is a whole new world!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the kind words! 

I was thrilled with this soap ... so now I need to make it again ... will I get it too look so good ... this is the challenge!


----------

